# Starting to cycle tank



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have set up my 40 gal tank now and have 40 lbs of live sand in there along with 22 lbs of fully cured LR. Should I add anything like fish food or a raw piece of shrimp to kick start the cycling or should I just let it go and keep measuring the parameters? I heard people on here using raw shrimp or fish in cycling with fully cured LR since there is not that much die off


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have Fully Cured Live Rock, your tank will not cycle, the Rock already has the needed bacteria to support fish.
If the rock is not Cured, no need to add anything, you may not see where there will be die off, but it will happend on its own. 
If its Cured, wait 3 days then test, if your numbers turn out ok, your set.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thanks I purchased the LR from a local reefer who sells coral and live rock out of his house and according to him it is fully cured. I put it in on Friday so I will test today


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You should be good to go.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

LIke reefing said, if it's fully cured you'll know in 3 days or so. I started the same as you only with more live rock per gallons of water (25pds in a 20 gallon tank). I was adding cuc in about 5 days or so and a fish within about 8 days.


----------



## jerryl (Feb 24, 2011)

briandeeds13 said:


> I have set up my 40 gal tank now and have 40 lbs of live sand in there along with 22 lbs of fully cured LR. Should I add anything like fish food or a raw piece of shrimp to kick start the cycling or should I just let it go and keep measuring the parameters? I heard people on here using raw shrimp or fish in cycling with fully cured LR since there is not that much die off


Just started back in the hobby after about 45 years. This cycling is all new to me. back in the day we just set up the tank with tap water , plants & ran the filter for a few days then added fish. never tested for anything & the fish thrived. I even got so many plants that I sold them regularly to a dealer.... What am i missing? jerry


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jerryl said:


> Just started back in the hobby after about 45 years. This cycling is all new to me. back in the day we just set up the tank with tap water , plants & ran the filter for a few days then added fish. never tested for anything & the fish thrived. I even got so many plants that I sold them regularly to a dealer.... What am i missing? jerry


Let me know how that goes with plants in a Saltwater tank. Things have come a long way in 45 years. You'd be suprised. Especially with the test kits. We don't much like adding delicate fish to tanks with ammonia, and Inverts don't like it at all. Some hardy ones can hack it, but why try it if theres a chance your going to kill them. And there is a big difference between Uncured Live Rock and Cured Live Rock. One will create alot of Ammonia, the other won't create any ammonia. We also use Skimmers in our tank, of which won't work in a Fresh Water tank.


----------



## jerryl (Feb 24, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Let me know how that goes with plants in a Saltwater tank. Things have come a long way in 45 years. You'd be suprised. Especially with the test kits. We don't much like adding delicate fish to tanks with ammonia, and Inverts don't like it at all. Some hardy ones can hack it, but why try it if theres a chance your going to kill them. And there is a big difference between Uncured Live Rock and Cured Live Rock. One will create alot of Ammonia, the other won't create any ammonia. We also use Skimmers in our tank, of which won't work in a Fresh Water tank.


Should have made it clear that I was referring to a fresh water tank....sorry


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

people still cycle fresh water tanks also;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
But this is a salt water thread!


----------



## jerryl (Feb 24, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> people still cycle fresh water tanks also;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
> But this is a salt water thread!


Like I said...Sorry. I'm new to this forum.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jerryl said:


> Like I said...Sorry. I'm new to this forum.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

My Nitrites were at 0 and my ammonia was what looked to be 0 the colors on these test are so darn close its hard to tell but i did find a lil squirmy starfish moving about on one of my LR..he must of hitched a ride from where I bought the rocks. He seem to be doing well although he did go back in the rock and hide about an hour after I observed him so I hope he pops back out so I can see if he is still alive. Here is a pic of him....


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

briandeeds13 said:


> ammonia was what looked to be 0 the colors on these test are so darn close its hard to tell .


Idk about your kit, But i know on the API master kit, when there is a positive for ammonia, not only does the color change, but precipitate forms in the solution.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks I do have an API kit so I will check it again. and can anyone identify what kind of star fish this is (above picture) It looks like a brittle sea star to me but I was not sure


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd say brittle sea star.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, its a Brittle Starfish.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it the API saltwater master test kit or are you just using the strips? If you're using the strips, you really need to invest in the API saltwater master test kit. The strips are just plain hard to read and not very accurate.



briandeeds13 said:


> thanks I do have an API kit so I will check it again. and can anyone identify what kind of star fish this is (above picture) It looks like a brittle sea star to me but I was not sure


----------

